# Wives just don't get it



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

After months of procrastination and busy with other things, I finally started my wine cabinet. Our wine right now is taking up cupboard space. I have the ends glued/gluing up and personally am pretty excited! but my wife just doesn't understand. She keeps saying "why isn't it done yet? I'm just going to buy one!" or "I can't visualize it." Lol. But you all understand. This is my biggest project by far! And will probably take me many more months, but I will keep adding as I progress. I know it's cheating with plans, but I'm a newbie.

Edit: I thought I should add that my wife doesn't want the top, she just wants the base assy. And instead of quarter sawn oak I'm using regular oak. I'm unsure still where to buy lumber besides big box stores, plus I have minimum tools so it makes it easier on me.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like a good start. It's obvious those plans didn't come from Ted!
Tom


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

TomC said:


> Looks like a good start. It's obvious those plans didn't come from Ted!
> Tom


Lol, who's ted? I keep hearing those references


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Tell her to build it then. Or quit drinking wine. Lol
Good luck.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Dwillems26 said:


> Lol, who's ted? I keep hearing those references


It's looking good, man! I'll be waiting for more pictures.

Ted is a close personal acquaintance of mine... They say keep your enemies close, right? :laughing: Ted is a frequent spammer/scammer here and seems to never take a hint. He is responsible for scamming hundreds of unbeknownst beginners of their money for horrible poor quality plans. Search for "ted" with the search feature here, it's entertaining :innocent: 

I haven't personally given him any money (hemorrhoids probably) but I hear that once you make the mistake of doing so you are also blessed with daily spam mail from him selling end of the world survival plans, free energy plans, etc etc... He a real quack.

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## marioleal (Nov 9, 2010)

I think it looks good too. Don't let the wife get you down.

Wives tend to have the "now" syndrome on their stuff. We have it on tools!

Patience is a virtue.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I've discovered that wives either understand the satisfaction that comes from making it yourself or they don't. If they do, they also don't always understand that it takes time. We've become too much of an instant gratification society. My wife and I have "our" money, and we each have our "hobby" or separate money to do what we want with. I tell her if she buys something that I can build, it comes out of her money, not ours and that she's responsible for assembly, maintenance, and the sale/disposable when I finish the replacement or when the pice of crap breaks. She's gotten better about waiting. :blink:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Haha thanks guys! I'm hoping I'll have it done before thanksgiving lol. Still deciding on a stain though. I'm thinking a shellac but I havent used it before. I would like to stain before fully assembled to make it easier since it's so big. The doors will slow me down a lot too, but I'll cross that bridge when I get there. I got the bottom cleats cut before leaving for work. But didnt buy enough material for all of them so I glued up the scraps from the long ones to make the short ones. They won't be visible so I figured I'm saving a few bucks that way. And I don't have long enough clamps for the length of this so I'll have to make a jig to lengthen them when I glue the back on. I'm loving this though! I'm glas I got back into woodworking since I took woodshop in school. 

Thanks for the heads up about ted! Lol. Can't remember where the plans are from but I'll try to find out and let you know


----------



## Eric13 (Jan 15, 2012)

A great start, looking forward to seeing more pictures as you go.

When you unveil the finished masterpiece your wife will never give you a hard time again! :thumbsup:


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

you sound like you are intimidating yourself, i say a week to complete, spread out over a month, it's only wood get cutting,

plans you need stinkin plans, hahaha build it from your head that way you can't screw up ,, besides the mark of a good carpenter is how you fix your mistakes


----------



## Carbo1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dwillems26 said:


> After months of procrastination and busy with other things, I finally started my wine cabinet. Our wine right now is taking up cupboard space. I have the ends glued/gluing up and personally am pretty excited! but my wife just doesn't understand. She keeps saying "why isn't it done yet? I'm just going to buy one!" or "I can't visualize it." Lol. But you all understand. This is my biggest project by far! And will probably take me many more months, but I will keep adding as I progress. I know it's cheating with plans, but I'm a newbie.
> 
> Edit: I thought I should add that my wife doesn't want the top, she just wants the base assy. And instead of quarter sawn oak I'm using regular oak. I'm unsure still where to buy lumber besides big box stores, plus I have minimum tools so it makes it easier on me.


Could you email me those plans?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Carbo1 said:


> Could you email me those plans?


 Really? Your very first post your asking someone to email you plans that he paid for!?! Go buy em yourself like everyone else!!


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

This may sound like a crazy idea!! :laughing: but why don't you ask your wife to help with it? She will see the time that goes into it and may appreciate the piece more when it is finished. My wife helped with our TV stand and she stained our coffee table set, you just may need to plan ahead to save certain things that she would be comfortable doing like sanding stuff vs using the table saw :yes: It is kinda win win if she helps she will see the work that goes into it.... and if she decides not to help then she cant complain about the time it takes to finish.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

ihackwood said:


> you sound like you are intimidating yourself, i say a week to complete, spread out over a month, it's only wood get cutting,
> 
> plans you need stinkin plans, hahaha build it from your head that way you can't screw up ,, besides the mark of a good carpenter is how you fix your mistakes


It's not so much intimidation. I'm pretty busy this year. Two vacations almost a month long each, and we plan to do some projects around the house, so it's going to take me some time. Although my wife will be gone for 6 weeks so I should have a lot of time then


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

chrisgerman1983 said:


> This may sound like a crazy idea!! :laughing: but why don't you ask your wife to help with it? She will see the time that goes into it and may appreciate the piece more when it is finished. My wife helped with our TV stand and she stained our coffee table set, you just may need to plan ahead to save certain things that she would be comfortable doing like sanding stuff vs using the table saw :yes: It is kinda win win if she helps she will see the work that goes into it.... and if she decides not to help then she cant complain about the time it takes to finish.


Great idea! I'll try but I'm sure she won't go for it lol she hates the dust and is scared of the chop saw lol


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Carbo1 said:


> Could you email me those plans?


Bass blaster is right. These plans were purchased and I don't want to screw the seller out of money, I'll find the link though for you


----------



## Lesrace82 (Jun 14, 2010)

Is there a full picture for the full piece top and bottom?


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Lesrace82 said:


> Is there a full picture for the full piece top and bottom?


I don't have it with me and I'm leaving for the weekend for work. But ill either get it when I return or try to find it online


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is a full picture of the cabinet and the link to buy the plans. It's from the woodworkers journal. 
http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Main/Store/Arts_Crafts_Wine_Cabinet_279.aspx


----------



## mackem (May 20, 2007)

Carbo1 said:


> Could you email me those plans?


Just Google "Ted's Woodworking", you'll get loads of good
quality plans on a disc(k). Take no notice of those who
moan about Ted, he's a stand up guy who's only trying
to make a living. :yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely looking great. Looking forward to seeing the rest of the build.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I admire people who take on large projects as a first shot. Especially with limited tools.

Lucky for me, my FIL was also a woodworker, so my wife grew up waiting for her Dad to finish projects for her. She already knows how much work is involved. BTW my wife is also scared of the saws, but she slings a mean hammer. :laughing:


----------



## Carbo1 (Jan 28, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Really? Your very first post your asking someone to email you plans that he paid for!?! Go buy em yourself like everyone else!!


Really? That's your response ok next time since I'm new at this I'll ask where did you get the plans........cut a guy some slack....Wanna Be Woodworker!!


----------



## ihackwood (Sep 5, 2009)

wait you guys are using plans wtf, i thought this was all out of your heads, and now i find out you copy other peoples work haha this forum just went down a notch lmao


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ihackwood said:


> wait you guys are using plans wtf, i thought this was all out of your heads, and now i find out you copy other peoples work haha this forum just went down a notch lmao


Hack, I know your just trying to be funny but you got to lighten up... Constructive criticisms.

BTW, if you start a forum where plans are banned, I'd fit in just fine but for some guys that set of plans is the instructor for the course. Don't run off the noobies!

--------------------------------------------- one day I'll be so good that I won't need this forum any longer... then I'll know I have full onset Dementia! ~tom


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Heck, I use plans all the time. I see something I like, then I draw it on my computer and figure out how to build it. Then I print out the drawing and take it to the shop and start cutting up wood. Besides, how else am I supposed to wipe up the glue spills and excess squeeze out?


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

firemedic said:


> Hack, I know your just trying to be funny but you got to lighten up... Constructive criticisms.
> 
> BTW, if you start a forum where plans are banned, I'd fit in just fine but for some guys that set of plans is the instructor for the course. Don't run off the noobies!


+1 Don't run us off! :laughing:

I've done projects from plans in magazines, online and bought. I'll tell you as someone new to woodworking it is extremely helpful to learn how things go together from plans with instructions on techniques etc. Without a mentor or class those of us who have to "self teach" have these plans like our training wheels, you guys as mentors, books, magazines and videos to learn from. While I've done some work from plans I have also started modifying plans or coming up with my own designs for things. Sure, they are still fairly basic, but I'm growing which I think is what counts. Thanks for all the contributions guys like you Hack, and you Tom make to the forum that help the rest of us grow.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Looking good so far. Luckily I have a wife who does understand. And I've made things with and without plans. Both approaches have their place.


----------



## Getfamiliar (Jan 19, 2012)

Here's my take on the wife issue in general... Show her your progress, and be excited about it. If you moan about how much longer its going to take and how difficult the project is it makes her think you'll never actually do it (especially if you have a history of not following through on things). Even if it's minor progress, give her an update on it occasionally "Hey, I finished the base of the rack this afternoon, should be able to get the cabinet doors on this Thursday..." 

This helps her understand that it's not a slap-together job, and honestly, it should help you realize the progress you are making as well and reinforce a positive mental attitude about getting it done.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

I did show her the end put together, I was really excited that it turned out so well even more so that I made a mistake and fixed it quite well in my opinion. And she just goes "thats nice honey". It's just hard that she didnt share my enthusiasm. It's probably because I've been talking about it so long and just now making some progress.

Plans are great! I believe on large projects especially you need plans to keep track of everything. I guess I was referring to the fact I bought them instead of making the design myself. I started off with my own design and ideas. At first we were going to make two cabinets identical, but side by side it looked like one unit. She wanted the idea that when we have two kids they could each get a piece of it lol. But when I found this design I fell in love right away and bought it.


----------



## Heath (Jan 29, 2012)

johnnie52 said:


> Heck, I use plans all the time. I see something I like, then I draw it on my computer and figure out how to build it. Then I print out the drawing and take it to the shop and start cutting up wood. Besides, how else am I supposed to wipe up the glue spills and excess squeeze out?


Hey Johnnie, what program do you use to draw. I'm new to this and have been doing everything in my head so far. I make some crude drawings on graph paper but usually don't end up using anything I draw. I'm pretty photoshop savvy, but I would really like to learn a good plan making program.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

Heck, jist invite her into the shop to help. Be warned tho. My wife came into the shop and built a table and now not only does she appreciate what's involved in a project from thot to finish but now she's HOOKED and it is now OUR shop :yes::laughing:
You guys took a vow to be together so why not make it a point to enjoy everything together. Sure works fer Janet and I :thumbsup:
Oh yeah, nice cabinet but if you guys would jist drink the wine ya wouldn't hafta store it :no:.
Jist sayin :laughing:


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Jim West Pa said:


> Heck, jist invite her into the shop to help. Be warned tho. My wife came into the shop and built a table and now not only does she appreciate what's involved in a project from thot to finish but now she's HOOKED and it is now OUR shop :yes::laughing:
> You guys took a vow to be together so why not make it a point to enjoy everything together. Sure works fer Janet and I :thumbsup:
> Oh yeah, nice cabinet but if you guys would jist drink the wine ya wouldn't hafta store it :no:.
> Jist sayin :laughing:


Lol. We've been drinking it a lot lately but still have tons! Every time we go tasting we bring at least 4 bottles home, plus we are members at 3 wineries so thats 6 bottles every few months. But it'll also be storage for our liquor and some kitchen stuff, place matts, etc. The way the shelves are designed and the couple drawers makes this cabinet perfect


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Well I finished cutting the cleats for the bottom support, and putting together the frame for the top support with the kreg system (pictured). I was going to make them out of pine, then read somewhere that maple is used widely for unseen pieces such as these so I bought maple. I'm glad I did! As I was cutting my pine for that clamping jig you see in the picture, I found out all of my boards were warped, twisted, and bowed every way imaginable lol. I can assemble just these with my ends but I want to glue the back in too at the same time to ensure squareness and that it won't fall apart lol. So I need to go buy some plywood. 

Anyways, I've never put anything to this size together before. Any pointers? I'm probably going to use the kreg system on all of the supports then just glue in the back.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Great project it looks Awesome. I do Custom Cabinetry,Furniture,Carving and installation of custom trim work and installation of all above mentioned. 
When we moved I came home one night and saw all pictures and paintings hung on the walls as well as a huge decorative mirror. Problem is they were done perfect to perfect. So I said to the Wife " Wow the pictures look great, you did all of this?" She replies no I hired a Handyman he hung them all. I replied "What" why would you blow money like that and she says "what do you mean you know how to do that?"WTF don't you know what I do for a living (Baffling) I attached a photo just to give you an Idea of what I do and have done for 25 years lol. Anyway have a glass of Wine for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## chrisgerman1983 (Jan 17, 2009)

MastersHand said:


> Great project it looks Awesome. I do Custom Cabinetry,Furniture,Carving and installation of custom trim work and installation of all above mentioned.
> When we moved I came home one night and saw all pictures and paintings hung on the walls as well as a huge decorative mirror. Problem is they were done perfect to perfect. So I said to the Wife " Wow the pictures look great, you did all of this?" She replies no I hired a Handyman he hung them all. I replied "What" why would you blow money like that and she says "what do you mean you know how to do that?"WTF don't you know what I do for a living (Baffling) I attached a photo just to give you an Idea of what I do and have done for 25 years lol. Anyway have a glass of Wine for me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Sounds to me like she did you a favor :thumbsup: I hate hanging photos...


----------

